

How would you populate missing attributes (lat/long, websites) from entities? - jjsz

Not everybody has websites so that's off the priority list. I'm in a developing country<p>Our percentage recorded entities and their lat/long are depressing.<p>It would be nice to get this wish list of attributes out the way but I'm settling for lat/long first.<p>I thought about paying Amazon Turk people to call the entities that don't have lat/long (≈30,000 entities in the database).<p>" " to manually search the addresses, manually or by a script, to return the long/lats since I don't know how to do it myself.<p>I'm learning Python right now is there a way I can cross check this database and use Google Map's API to get the lat/long?
======
yogo
If you have the addresses then you could use a geocoding service to get the
lat/longs. For e.g. Google Maps' API has this functionality.

